# New 85



## mikegarrard (Oct 12, 2013)

I've heard Canon have filed a patent for a new 85mm prime.

Anyone know when this might be announced, or if it's an update to the 1.2 or the 1.8?

Thanks,
Mike


http://www.mikegarrard.co.uk


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2013)

Canon has many patents, very few of which become products. 

The 85L II is unlikely to be updated soon. The 85/1.8 is an older but very good lens, maybe we'll see an 85/2.8 IS in keeping with the current trend?


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon has many patents, very few of which become products.
> 
> The 85L II is unlikely to be updated soon. The 85/1.8 is an older but very good lens, maybe we'll see an 85/2.8 IS in keeping with the current trend?



I don't think Canon would replace the old 85/1.8 with a slower lens. Unlike the wide angles and 'standard' 50, the raison d'être of the 85 mil is it's fast aperture. I'd be more than happy if Canon introduced a really _stellar_ 50 mil f2 IS to complement the recent wide angle IS group, but the 85, assuming it replaced the old one which is likely, is a different emphasis. I'm sure eventually a new 85 IS will be introduced but it may be some considerable time.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 12, 2013)

+1 with Neuro

Besides slow AF and heavy weight, I would consider the current 85L as a "perfect portrait lens" -that just me of course.

I hope replacement will have f1.2 or f1, faster AF and of course trim down some weight.

DON'T GIVE ME f2 with IS crap


----------



## Menace (Oct 13, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> DON'T GIVE ME f2 with IS crap



+1. Ha ha


----------

